# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker  DC Unlocker v..1034

## gsm_bouali

*DC Unlocker v..1034 new E1732 IDEA version, Huawei B681 ++ others models added* 
Added unlock support for:  *Routers:*
Huawei B681
Huawei E5220
Huawei B183  *Customized Modems:*
Huawei E156B 11.608.05.00.46 *Build:* Jul 02 2009 11:50:18 (Telcel Mexico)
Huawei E1732 11.126.29.00.356 *Build:* Jan 15 2013 17:14:11 (*Idea India*)  *Phones:*
Huawei ETS6630
Vodafone Neo3000 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## dffsvcxvx

شكرا جدا حجا جدا

----------


## hatemdc30

شكرا جدا حجا جدا

----------


## aalbishi

Thanks for your help

----------

